# Melo III coils



## Viper_SA (13/6/16)

Can I use the standard Just 2/Melo II coils in the Melo 3 tank?


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Can I use the standard Just 2/Melo II coils in the Melo 3 tank?


Yip

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/6/16)

Thanks @BumbleBee, now I can check out my cart with my 1 liter of Smackaroon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

